# HELP!!! flaky forehead =(



## shoeaddict (Nov 17, 2008)

hey everyone, im new onto specktra
i just have some skin issues and was wondering if someone here on this site can help =(
my forehead is soo flaky and is noticeable only after i apply my foundation. i try to exfoliate once a week and there has been no improvement. i was told that i have dehydrated skin so i've been using products for that. other than exfoliation i don't know what else to do. are there certain face washes that can help with this? currently i use a gentle cleanser. can anyone please suggest techniques they have to get that glowing skin? do you think its my skin or my foundation that is causing this problem? thanks in advance!!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 17, 2008)

try to exfoliate 2x a week. Also for a night cream u may want to use to shea butter on your dryspots, but just a drop.

I had some dry spots on my neck & chin area & I used shea butter as a night cream.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 17, 2008)

Id suggest:

use a gentle cleanser, 
exfoliate 2x a week, 
use a face mask at least once a week, 
and the biggest step... MOISTURIZE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! every single day, especially before applying foundation. 

Also, if you're using a powder foundation its going to make the problem more noticeable so try and switch to a liquid foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 possibly a tinted moisturizer.

Finally, make sure to keep your body hydrated, drinking lots of water helps your skin.

Good luck!


----------



## shoeaddict (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks ladiesss, i will def try that out!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 19, 2008)

When you cleanse/exfoliate try using a facial brush too.


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Id suggest:

use a gentle cleanser, 
exfoliate 2x a week, 
use a face mask at least once a week, 
and the biggest step... MOISTURIZE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! every single day, especially before applying foundation. 

Also, if you're using a powder foundation its going to make the problem more noticeable so try and switch to a liquid foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 possibly a tinted moisturizer.

Finally, make sure to keep your body hydrated, drinking lots of water helps your skin.

Good luck!_

 
Exactly what she said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A matte foundation will make the dry skin more noticeable than a more "dewy" foundation so keep that in mind when you choose your foundation as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Hyperreal(if your counter/store still has it) or Mineralized satinfinish are good options IMO


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Exactly what everyone here has said.

With the facial cleanser, since its winter and you do have dehydrated skin, try using a cream based cleanser, foaming and gel based cleansers are better for oily skin or summer time.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 23, 2008)

As someone with flaky skin in the winter I exfoliate only once or twice each week to prevent stripping my skin of even more moisture and I switch to a heavy cream moisturizer which I use twice daily.  If my skin feels tight after putting my moisturizer on, I use a little bit more.  Winter wreaks havoc on my skin.


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 23, 2008)

I had terrible dry skin on my forehead and the best way to get rid of it is mosturiser, I use a thick night one after I exfoliate twice a week. You have to keep your skin hydrated.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2008)

and remember to drink lots and lots and lots of water.


----------



## kathweezy (Nov 24, 2008)

sometimes i get flaky forehead too but its due to taking hot showers


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathweezy* 

 
_sometimes i get flaky forehead too but its due to taking hot showers_

 

Ditto for me...My water is so Hot....My skin is red when I get out...Love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I gently exfoliate with a facial buff and a little origins face cream at night  and by morning it's all better 

Also if I wear caps or scarfs alot...it contributes to it...


----------

